# Stupidly wet looking tire dressing



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Having used Zaino tire dressing for ages - still got half a bottle left it lasts that long LOL, I've decided I want to give the super glossy/wet look a go again.

So, what is the best, non-sling dressing out there that lasts at least one week during rain storms... 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cops (Jun 22, 2010)

ive just got the Zaino tyre dressing, it seems to last well


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Pinnacle Black Onyx! 

I haven't got any pictures as I'm not on my laptop, but I will post them up when I can. :thumb:


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Subscribing to thread as I need a decent tyre dressing.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Duragloss #265 Aerosol


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Megs endurance tyre gel. Applied it about two weeks ago and it's still going strong.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Ben_ZS said:


> Pinnacle Black Onyx!
> 
> I haven't got any pictures as I'm not on my laptop, but I will post them up when I can. :thumb:


I'm between Onyx and Swissvax Pneu GLOSSY , which one can adds more glossy finish ?


----------



## Ashley328 (May 13, 2011)

megs endurance for me too.

will last a couple of months, gradually losing gloss over time. but during that time the tyres still look fresh / non grey.

it also doesnt leave them looking too greasy. 

i find if you apply with a sponge, then wipe off excess after a few mins with a cloth. then do the same in 30 mins time you get a super slick finish that lasts ages and can easily bring back life to really old tyres.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh, forgot about Meg's Endurance Gel, that is really glossy and does last a good amount of time - smells great too, well it did 3 years ago. :lol:

My tires are pretty new so the product doesn't need to work miracles, but it does need to leave an insane gloss. Will look into Onyx, Pneu Glossy and Duramax #265 although I'm not too keen on aerosol or spray on products, prefer sponge.


----------



## johnz_01 (Apr 27, 2010)

iv tried glossy on my tyres but it didnt do much at all


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Autosmart Highstyle is an all-round winner for me, ValetPro Tradtional Tyre Dressing comes in as a close second.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Just got Swissvax Pneu, but not the glossy one. Leaves a lovely, new looking finish, but I'm wishing I'd gone for the glossy one....


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

i have been recommended the wolf dressing from polished bliss for a glossy look, i ordered a bottle yesterday so will see when it arrives


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

Megs Endurance here too..


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Autosmart highstyle isnt non sling if you put too much on but it leaves a nice glossy finish.

megs endurance tire gel is pretty good.

Cquartz is what i am using atm and it dry's to the touch and can be layered up for more gloss, great product imo, it also beads when the tire gets wet.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Now tyre dressings have become an obsession of mine. I own a White car and trying to find one that doesn't sling is very, very hard.

Over the last 6 weeks or so I have used the following tyre dressings and these are my findings:
SV Pneu - gives a matt finish but DOES NOT sling
SV Glossy - not much of a glossy look to it, quite disappointing and DID sling
Durability of both quite poor.

Megs Endurance Gel - lovely glossy finish but DID sling. Durability very good though.
Autosmart Highstyle - again lovely glossy finish but DID sling. Durability good.

Autoglym Tyre Dressing - Applied this today - lovely glossy finish. Sling UNKNOWN - will report back tomorrow. Durability unknown at this stage.

All products were applied with a foam sponge and very, very sparingly and tyres were thoroughly cleaned and dried.

So SV Pneu is the only one to Not sling at this stage but the finish is not my favourite. The Autoglym might come out trumps - you never know...........


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> The Autoglym might come out trumps - you never know...........


When I tried AG instant tyre dressing I was lucky if it lasted a day.


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Megs endurance also for me great stuff, but let it dry


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Highstyle:thumb:


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Ben_ZS said:


> Pinnacle Black Onyx!
> 
> I haven't got any pictures as I'm not on my laptop, but I will post them up when I can. :thumb:


Nice and shiney, but it slings.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ben_ZS said:


> Pinnacle Black Onyx!
> 
> I haven't got any pictures as I'm not on my laptop, but I will post them up when I can. :thumb:


whats the durability like mate?


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> whats the durability like mate?


The durabilty is brilliant!

I've got a white car so I hate dressings that sling, but if 2 coats are applied very sparingly and worked in well there's only the odd spot of sling.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

100% AS Highstyle.

Goes on easy, stays on and looks great.

Plus i've got 25 ltrs to use :thumb:


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

gloss-it TRV...or...Carpro-perl coat


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

long life rubber dressing...http://www.icewww.com/index.aspx?s=Product&p=229

very similar to AS highstyle.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Megs endurance for me..


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Can't fault the fk topkote tyre dressing i'm currently using, if you want it shiney apply 2 coats and best bits no sling


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow, thanks for all the comments everyone!!

AS Highstyle is the look I'm after but finding a rep to get it is a little bit of a pain... 

So, I'll pick up a bottle of Meg's Endurance from Halfords tomorrow after work since I need to return something I didn't use so it'll be free!


----------



## Taffyopel (Feb 1, 2010)

Been using Megs Endurance for years and love it's shine and durability.

But there's a new kid on the block and I personally think it's even better! Armor All Tire Shine Gel. :doublesho Yep, it's brilliant. Applied nearly 2 months ago and tyres are still nice and black and wet looking. The more you apply, the wetter it looks! And it's not sticky like the Megs either.

LINKY

Comes with a handy applicator too which is a breeze to use.

At only a few quid, I highly recommend giving it a try. :thumb:

1 minute 10 secs shows the applicator and gel.






Paul.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Loved the part with the dog out the window, LOL!!! 

I'll see if I can pick a bottle of that stuff up at halfords tomorrow too then and give it ago too! :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> When I tried AG instant tyre dressing I was lucky if it lasted a day.


That stuff is shutter hite! :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Taffyopel (Feb 1, 2010)

martyp said:


> Loved the part with the dog out the window, LOL!!!
> 
> I'll see if I can pick a bottle of that stuff up at halfords tomorrow too then and give it ago too! :thumb:


Does'nt look like Halfords sell it which is a bummer as they are doing their 3 for 2 at the moment! 

Try a store locator on the Motorworld site. There are some for sale on ebay but are a bit more dosh.

Paul.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Yet another vote for Meguairs Endurance tyre gel. Excellent stuff and a little goes a long way.

Not the best pic but you get the idea:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

autoglym tyre dressing is good stuff, smells nice, respectable brand, cheap as well.

You can have any tyre dressing, driving along with heavy rain will wash any dressing off, you name it, it will wash off, well i mean dull the appearance of the dressing when done staright after a car wash, catch my drift.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> Now tyre dressings have become an obsession of mine. I own a White car and trying to find one that doesn't sling is very, very hard.
> 
> Over the last 6 weeks or so I have used the following tyre dressings and these are my findings:
> SV Pneu - gives a matt finish but DOES NOT sling
> ...


I've used AG for a long time and only just changed to SV Pneu. I know a lot of people don't rate it but I liked the finish and it lasted about a week even with me washing the car a couple of times. Never had any sling when applied with a sponge.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Well Superspec, so far so good. The AG did not sling and the tyres still look wet (that's not due to all the rain by the way:lol.

I do like the look of Megs Endurance but the sling was not good.


----------



## Kneller (May 13, 2011)

Megs Endurance for me, leaves the tyres looking lovely and glossy!


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Blackfire Tyre Gel, Very clean/new looking and lasts. (does not give a greasy look)










Megs Endurance Gel. Little more bling but attracts dust imo.










The Blackfire is defo better than Megs but its more than twice the price although im not sure its twice as good. mmmmmm


----------



## Kneller (May 13, 2011)

That Blackfire looks pretty good, may have to purchase that when I've run out of Megs..


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Another vote for megs...


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Another for Megs Endurance Gel here. Awesome.


----------



## stubie (May 1, 2010)

Megs endurance for me too !! 
A bottle lasts ages too !


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

i use megs too but the spray really annoys me


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I had no choice but to buy Hot Shine (the spray on stuff) from Halfords as they had no Endurance in stock. Looks alright when applied but I am going to buy a bottle of Endurance from CYC next order...


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Berry Blast

http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/berry-blast-endurance-trim--tyre-gel-1881-p.asp

Far longer lasting finish than Megs Endurance , no nasty sticky residue that collects dust either .

2 thin coats leave a top glossy finish.


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

ive found with tyre dressings if the tyre isnt properly cleaned each time like scrubbed with g101 etc most dressings will sling as they dont seem too stick too the tyre properly and if you apply too much product, (less is defintly more.)
My favorite dressing is CG NEW LOOK TRIM GEL and MEGS ENDURANCE but am thinking of going down the matt look route SVpneu


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

as highstyle
really easy last well and cheap as chips

whats not to like


----------

